# RHIT vs CPMA



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2013)

Which is better for becoming an auditor?


----------



## artes_athamas (Jan 4, 2013)

RHIT is a general hit exam so essentially it wouldnt show that you had the capability to be an auditor. Before spending money on another AAPC exam that may not get you any job leads. I would suggest sending out some fake resumes, not using your real name, to some offices to see if you get some interest with listing  a CPMA credential.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2013)

artes_athamas said:


> RHIT is a general hit exam so essentially it wouldnt show that you had the capability to be an auditor. Before spending money on another AAPC exam that may not get you any job leads. I would suggest sending out some fake resumes, not using your real name, to some offices to see if you get some interest with listing  a CPMA credential.




So, it sounds like the CPMA is the next exam for me to study for. I already have a job at a medical billing company.

I am intrested in getting my auditing credential to set me up for the future!


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jan 4, 2013)

artes_athamas said:


> RHIT is a general hit exam so essentially it wouldnt show that you had the capability to be an auditor. Before spending money on another AAPC exam that may not get you any job leads. I would suggest sending out some fake resumes, not using your real name, to some offices to see if you get some interest with listing  a CPMA credential.




So, it sounds like the CPMA is the next exam for me to study for. I already have a job at a medical billing company.

I am interested in getting my auditing credential to set me up for the future!


----------



## artes_athamas (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok great!.A CPMA will be a great credential to have, seeing that with the EHR many coders will now have to take on an auditing role.


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com (Jan 6, 2013)

Do I need a degree in like Accounting or Finance in order to land a job as an auditor? Is it just experience and tbe right certifications?


Thanks


----------

